# Dog conditioning



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Anybody have recommendations on spots to go to run the pups to help condition the pads? I had trouble last year with my shorthair tearing up his pads and I want to start running him on some gravel roads to get his pads tougher before we hit the chukar hills. Looking for good spots in Davis county to run him. I have thought about the shoreline trail but worry about snakes this time of year and a lot of that trail is pretty soft and doesn’t seem like it would get the pads very tough. I would appreciate any recommendations on good gravel roads or other things you have done to toughen up a dogs pads. .


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Are you planning on “roading” him? Mountain bike, truck, four wheeler?
I take my dogs out by lake point, put on my vest and condition myself as well. 
My male is too big of a runner to try out on any of the popular trails up your way. He’d get into too much trouble with all the granolas and their doodle dogs. So I’m pretty much stuck taking him to chukar country. 
If your willing to put up with all the side by sides you could try getting onto Skyline drive above the B.


----------

